# looking to buy a new toy



## Goosedown (Jan 12, 2009)

Looking to buy a new rifle, 30.06 or a 308 auto. Any thoughts on brand and model??

Goosedown


----------



## ajmorell (Apr 27, 2007)

Sorry I initially misread that you wanted an auto....


Are you looking for something like an AR or M1 something more along the lines of a hunting rifle like a BAR?


----------



## Goosedown (Jan 12, 2009)

_ will be using it mainly to hunt those long legged bucks in southern Houghton County_

_Goosedown_


----------



## sourdough44 (Mar 2, 2008)

Lightweight 20" barreled BAR 'Stalker' in 308, that will do.


----------



## ajmorell (Apr 27, 2007)

Your choices are pretty limited for semi-auto hunting rifles. IMO the Browning BAR is the best of them, but I have even heard mixed reviews on it as well. The newer Remingtons 7400 and 750 seem to be ok, but stay away from 740's and 742's. Benelli also offers a semi auto rifle but I haven't heard anything about it. Depending on your budget you might consider looking at an AR10 chambered in 308. A lot of people are using them for deer hunting.


----------



## Newcub (May 26, 2010)

I would go with a bolt action. Main reason is accuracy & cleaning..Also usually cheaper then semi-auto's..


----------



## QuackerWhacker (Oct 9, 2007)

If you want something fun, go with one of these. I've shot several and they are a blast. On the accuracy part, these will shoot sub-moa groups. 
http://www.rockriverarms.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=category.display&category_id=254


----------



## 9mm Hi-Power (Jan 16, 2010)

ajmorell said:


> Sorry something more along the lines of a hunting rifle like a BAR?





sourdough44 said:


> Lightweight 20" barreled BAR 'Stalker' in 308, that will do.





ajmorell said:


> IMO the Browning BAR is the best of them, but I have even heard mixed reviews on it as well.


A Browning Automatic Rifle (BAR) for deer hunting in Michigan? You guys have to be kidding . For starters the owner will need a Class III license and they (both the license and rifle) are ungodly expensive - if you can find one - BAR rifle that is.










Granted the 30/06 is a wonderful deer cartridge but the rifle does weigh nearly 16 lbs. Not sure it's legal to hunt deer in Michigan with a fully automatic rifle and doubt you'll be able to find a five round magazine to make it legal _vis-a-vis_ allowable magazine capacity. 

IMO the BAR is hardly the ideal deer hunting rifle and is much better suited for this sort of venue:








]

Hoppe's no.10


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

Not kidding one bit. My Browning Bar Mark II Lightweight w/ BOSS chambered in 300 win mag is the best rifle I have ever owned. Comes with a 3 round clip. I bought it after I had a shoulder and neck injury. Between the awesome gas spring and the muzzle break, it kicks is probably less than my 30-30.


http://www.browning.com/products/ca...-accurate-longtrac-shorttrac-long-short-track


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

9mm Hi-Power said:


> A Browning Automatic Rifle (BAR) for deer hunting in Michigan? You guys have to be kidding . For starters the owner will need a Class III license and they (both the license and rifle) are ungodly expensive - if you can find one - BAR rifle that is.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't know much about rifles, do you.


----------



## ajmorell (Apr 27, 2007)

c'mon Hoppe's you're joking right?


----------



## Bushy (Aug 11, 2010)

I have both a Springfield SOCOM II & a Armalite AR10 in 7.62 w/16" barrel. AR is lighter, SOCOM kicks way less than even the AR. Both will make bowling pins dance @ 300 yards. AR is easier to clean Both are ******* awsome weapons to hunt whitetails with if you are a slow walk/still hunter. I use a single point sling so the gun will hang by my side out of harms way & that gives you both hands to scan the area with your binos while having the weapon ready @ a moments notice....... I love my older bolt & lever guns but I feel the SOCOM & AR-10 make me a better hunter by allowing me to move through the bush w/more confidence.

Downside would be they are pricey but you do get what you pay for & the resale of both is stellar.

If I was to do it again I would say maybe a Springfield Scout Squad?

M1A's after all these years & still being pulled out of the mothballs to serve our troops in Iraq & Afganistan....... Yes They are that Bad ***!


Then again POF is just ooozing sexy with its http://www.pof-usa.com/p308/P-308-16-MRR-CF-308-CARBINE-C.R.O.S..htm


----------



## jmoser (Sep 11, 2002)

Avoid the Remmy autos from all I have heard - BAR is the only real choice; if $$ an issue you can find them used all the time.


----------



## jigworm (Jan 10, 2003)

petronius said:


> Don't know much about rifles, do you.


I would read some of his posts before making a remark like that......


----------



## 9mm Hi-Power (Jan 16, 2010)

petronius said:


> Don't know much about rifles, do you.





ajmorell said:


> c'mon Hoppe's you're joking right?


Oh they meant *THIS* BAR -










and not this one -









Then why the hell didn't they say so 

Hoppe's no.10 :lol:


----------



## ajmorell (Apr 27, 2007)

9mm Hi-Power said:


> Then why the hell didn't they say so
> 
> Hoppe's no.10 :lol:


:lol: I was sure you were messing with us, but you never do know


----------



## Goosedown (Jan 12, 2009)

I have always liked the BAR but the R1 has caught my eye. They are close in cost. The recoil is my main consern at this time. I am having a hard time finding anyone that has shot the R1. Benelli claims their stock reduces the kick down to a 243. Any ideas?

Goosedown


----------



## sasquatchpa (Jan 20, 2005)

Dad's 742 shoots 1.5" at 100 yds., but I hear that it's the exception. I just picked up a 1903a3 Springfield and it's under an inch if I do my job. Both are 30-06. I guess I'm saying go out and shoot some guns, you'll find something you like.


----------



## cloudfly (Dec 22, 2010)

ajmorell said:


> c'mon Hoppe's you're joking right?


 Wow,so cool


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

jmoser said:


> Avoid the Remmy autos from all I have heard - BAR is the only real choice; if $$ an issue you can find them used all the time.


Loads of good used guns out there.
I have heard a lot of poop about the Remington autos too. The fact that Remington says no parts and no parts cross reference exists for the 740-742's tells me that they wish they would just go away. I have a 742BDL that is a reasonably good shooter, and has never exhibited the issues normally heard about them. Either it doesn't get used enough of I am just lucky. 
I know the OP wanted a .308, but I would suggest he look at a Ruger mini 30. Cheap to feed, accurate, compact and fun. No, no they don't have the range of a .308, but they work just fine at typical MI whitetail ranges.


----------



## Bushy (Aug 11, 2010)

ESOX said:


> Loads of good used guns out there.
> I have heard a lot of poop about the Remington autos too. The fact that Remington says no parts and no parts cross reference exists for the 740-742's tells me that they wish they would just go away. I have a 742BDL that is a reasonably good shooter, and has never exhibited the issues normally heard about them. Either it doesn't get used enough of I am just lucky.
> I know the OP wanted a .308, but I would suggest he look at a Ruger mini 30. Cheap to feed, accurate, compact and fun. No, no they don't have the range of a .308, but they work just fine at typical MI whitetail ranges.


I was @ Jays in Gaylord & they had a couple Mini's in 6.8 for if I remember right under $700.00


----------

